

The New Yorker: Steve Jobs's Power - A-K
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2011/08/-the-news-that-steve.html

======
A-K
"I’ve often thought of Apple as something like Singapore. It’s closed,
restrictive, and authoritarian. And there’d deserve to be insurrection if
things just didn’t work so damn well"

Witty comparison; I'd never thought about the similarities there.

